# Church looking for Pastor



## RAR (Nov 21, 2016)

Dear Friends,

The church that we are currently attending is looking for someone to fill the Senior Pastor position. It is a Reformed Baptist church, located in Robertsdale, Alabama.
Here is the link to the church's website, for more information if anyone you know might be interested in applying

http://www.gracefellowshipbaptist.org/

http://www.gracefellowshipbaptist.org/Resources/pastorapplication

Thanks,


----------

